# blackberry themes



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

does anyone know of blackberry 7250 themes? I get the feeling that they don't make different ones


----------



## hooper979 (Mar 3, 2006)

In response to your post about blackberry 7250 themes. if you go to blackberry forums, you can actually find the themes for some of 71xx series available for the 7250, and they acually look quite nice. The following link is for an australian site that has two really cool themes highway and bliss: http://rogersmj.com/tech/blackberry for this youwill need the plazmic reader available at this link: http://www.millenniastudio.com/bbota.html this site also shows themes for other models of BB's such as the new 87xx's. You will need to have OS 4.1 for the plazmic theme reader and that is available at this link: http://www.bbhub.com/2006/02/03/how-to-install-os-4-1-on-your-blackberry-7250/ this link will walk you through the whole process. Some advice. Turn all BB software off. Uninstall any desktop software, and start fresh. Install the latest desktop software from Blackberry.com, then d/l the new OS, let everything happen the way it should. Then plug your berry in, and wait till windows does it thing, only then start the desktop software and then it should automaticaly start. Install plazmic reader, then the themes. Hope this helps.


----------



## prodsupptech (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

